# Strange stars: short one-shot, level 14 [dead]



## Someone (Jul 27, 2003)

...


----------



## Rino (Jul 27, 2003)

i would like to play and i can make a char today, but i wont be back untill friday so if there is place left


----------



## Someone (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, here are the character creation rules so you can make yours. First character to come, first serve. Send them to cathloy2@yahoo.es

Please, only players able to post daily. I want this to be a fast-pacing game.

- 3.5 core rules only.
- Standard PHB races (no monster manual variants, monsters as characters or sub-races) DMG prestige classes are allowed. Neutral and good characters that can work in group only.
- 28 point buy.
- Starting with 96 000 xp. [edit: no item can cost more than a 25% of starting gold]
-Max hit points at first level, as normal, then half the maximum plus one (d4->3 hp, d6->4, etc) 
- The setting is homebrew and godless. Clerics can choose two domains and must detail their core beliefs (two ot three lines are enough) 
- Standard wealth, but being a one shot expendable items (potions, scrolls, and items with limited charges) are more valuable and thus cost double.
- Character creation must be detailed enough and presented in a clear fashion; if I have to wade though the character figuring where did each number come from, I´ll not accept it. You could use another format, but I prefer you to use the following:

Name: 
Race: 
Class/es and level/s:
XP: 

Abilities: (detailing total, original point buy, level advancement and magical bonuses, better if it´s presented in a table)

Saving throws: (Again detailing total, base bonuses from each class,  ability bonuses, and racial and magic if appropiate)

Skills: (Detailing skill points for each class, ability bonuses, miscelaneous and sinergy bonuses for each skill if appropiate)

Combat: Melee and ranged.
Main weapons attack bonuses and damage, critical range and multiplier, and special qualities that could affect damage (holy, etc)

Spells: spellbook and commonly prepared spells for wizards, spell list for sorcerers, and commonly prepared spells for everyone else.

Equipment: List of mundane equipment and magic items, with weights. You don´t have to count the cost of mundane equipment of less than 100 gp.

- Finally: While I´d like to test the new rules, I do not want to _play_test them. Please do not bend the rules to your favor, or try to compete to make the "best" character.

The module involves solving a mystery, traveling by sea, and heavy combat, so make your character accordingly. Use fantasy names or middle eastern, as you like. More info on the setting coming soon.


Game conventions: 

In the posts, I´d prefer to stick with these rules: Normal text mean things your character does. Bold or color between "" are things he say, italics are things he thinks (and other characters can´t know unless they can read minds) Text between [ ] are OOC or rules related actions.

Example: 

Khabel draws his sword and shouts: *"If you want it, come and get it yourself"* and readies himself for combat. _"I hope help is near"_ he thinks.

[Rufus draws the sword as a move action and readies an attack to strike at the first enemy that enters his threatened area.]



When in combat, please detail your actions and _intention_ as clearly as you can. For intentions I mean general strategy: kill or hamper the evil wizard, reach the jewel, whatever. That will help me to write another round of actions if at the end of one of the first things changed little. Please include in combat posts current and max hit points, AC, saves, active spells, and all you think it´s going to be useful to me.

Though it´s a one-shot, if we end the module and you still want more, the campaing will continue.


----------



## assassination (Jul 27, 2003)

sound good this will give me a chance to see how the rul;es will work.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 27, 2003)

sounds good.  I will prolly adapt my L15 druid from the unfortunately-defunct Dragon Mountain gmae.


----------



## Someone (Jul 27, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *sounds good.  I will prolly adapt my L15 druid from the unfortunately-defunct Dragon Mountain gmae. *




I _really_ liked my Spellsword.


----------



## Casar Couer De' Lion (Jul 27, 2003)

I would be interested in making a sor/mnk and will send it when I get home from work


----------



## nameless (Jul 27, 2003)

I love higher level play, so count me in. I'll roll something up asap. I can post daily, but I sometimes keep odd hours. I hope that's kosher.


----------



## nameless (Jul 27, 2003)

I decided to go with Wizard, just in case anybody wants to know.

EDIT: Done. Posted at http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=58479 .


----------



## RedStar (Jul 28, 2003)

Room for one more? I was thinking of maybe a dragon disciple.


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2003)

Fist to come, first to serve. I´ve still got only one character, I´ll put the [closed] tag when the game´s complete and start immediately.


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2003)

Nameless, your character is OK, but I noticed a couple of things:

-Headbands no longer provides skill points, so you have to adjust your skills.
-Apparently the Golems, Headband, and Ring of shooting starts were self made (you list gp and xp cost) But you don´t have the requisite spells to make the golems and headband (but since you have a blessed book, that´s no problem, simply add them) However, you don´t have Craft Ring and definitely can´t make the Ring.
-A minor thing: Knowledge: The planes is renamed to Knowledge: Legendary Lands, but function basically doesn´t change. 

Instead of posting the characters in separate threads, post them in this one or send them to me.

(In this setting, the Infinite Sea is a transitive plane you enter as soon the coast is no longer visible, and is like a, well, a sea. "Planes" and "demiplanes" are islands in that sea; Knowledge: Geography cover the "nearest" and more normal islands and continents while Legendary lands treat about islands far away from civilization, like the places where celestials and fiends live, or strange places like the Magnetic Mountain or the edge of the world. Despite the change of cosmology, spells work the same)


----------



## nameless (Jul 28, 2003)

Oops *smack head*. I originally had forge Ring, but I dropped it since I already had so many item creation feats.

I'll change the skills first, that should be no problem. Dropping skill ranks from Spot, Listen, Craft(Jewelry) and Craft(Tailoring).

I'll also add the spells to my book, and swap around which items I made and which I bought. After the change, my Ring of Protection is +1, and I have Gloves of Dexterity +4. I haven't crafted the Ring of Shooting Stars, but I crafted Bracers of Armor, Gloves of Dexterity and a Mantle of Resistance. Ends up being the same cost.

As long as Knowledge (Legendary Lands) gives the the proper information about outsiders, I'm happy. 

Here's the updated sheet.

----------------------------------------------------------
PC Name      : Qalare
----------------------------------------------------------
Player Name  : nameless
Email        : cnlmyou@yahoo.com
----------------------------------------------------------
Race         : Human
Class        : Wizard 8/Loremaster 6
Level        : 14
XP's         : 91,000
Age, gender  : 25, Male
Alignment    : Chaotic Good
----------------------------------------------------------
Strength     :  9 (-1) 
Dexterity    : 12 (+1) +4 Gloves = 16(+3)
Constitution : 14 (+2) 
Intelligence : 17 (+3) +3 level +6 Headband = 26 (+8)
Wisdom       : 12 (+1) 
Charisma     :  8 (-1) 
----Combat------------------------------------------------
Hit Points   : 71 = 4 +3*13 +28
Armor Class  : 21 = 10 +3(Dex) +1(Deflection) +5(Armor) +2(Natural)

Initiative   : +1
Melee attack : +6 = +7(Base) -1(Str)
Ranged attack: +10= +7(Base) +3(Dex)
Speed        : 30 feet

Saving Throws
Fortitude    : +11 = +2(Wiz) +2(Lor) +2(Sec) +2(Con) +3(Resistance)
Reflex       : +12 = +2(Wiz) +2(Lor) +2(Sec) +3(Dex) +3(Resistance)
Will         : +15 = +6(Wiz) +5(Lor) +1(Wis) +3(Resistance)

Rod of the Python
 Attack Bonus: +6/+1
 Damage      : 1d6
 Critical    : x2
 Range       : -
 Type        : Bludgeoning
 Special     : +1 magic weapon

----Feats & Special Abilities-----------------------------
Skill Focus - Knowledge (Arcana)
Empower Spell
Scribe Scroll
Craft Wondrous Item
Craft Arms and Armor
Craft Construct
Spell Penetration
Eschew Materials
Weapon Focus - Ray

Lore (Bardic Knowledge, +2 for Know(History))
The Lore of True Stamina (+2 Fort Save)
Secret Knowledge of Avoidance (+2 Ref Save)
Greater Lore (Identify at will as (Ex))
Applicable Knowledge

Summon Familiar - Raven +3 Appraise, speaks Common
 -Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, 
  Speak with Master, Speak with Animals of its kind, +4 Natural Armor, Int 9
----Languages---------------------------------------------
Common
Elven
Draconic
Celestial
Anyssal
Sylvan
Giant
----Skills------------------------------------------------
Skill points per level : (2+4)*11 +5(int increase at 4) + (4+5)*6 +3(Int increase at 12)

		   Total (Ranks + Ability + Misc)
Listen (cc)       : +5   ( 4 + 1 + 0) *+2 when Familiar near
Appraise          : +11  ( 0 + 8 + 3) *+2 for weapons
Spot (cc)         : +6   ( 5 + 1 + 0) *+2 when Familiar near
Knowledge (Arcana): +21  (10 + 8 + 3)
Knowledge(L.Lands): +18  (10 + 8 + 0)
Knowledge(History): +18  (10 + 8 + 0)
Spellcraft        : +27  (17 + 8 + 2)
Concentration     : +19  (17 + 2 + 0)
Craft(Jewelry)    : +10  ( 2 + 8 + 0)
Craft(Tailoring)  : +9   ( 1 + 8 + 0)
Craft(Weaponry)   : +13  ( 5 + 8 + 0)
Use Magic Device  : +16  (17 - 1 + 0)
Heal              : +6   ( 5 + 1 + 0)
Gather Information: +9   (10 - 1 + 0)

----Magic-------------------------------------------------
Spell DC = 18+Spell Level
----Spells Per Day----------------------
Level 0: 4
Level 1: 4 +2
Level 2: 4 +2
Level 3: 4 +2
Level 4: 4 +2
Level 5: 3 +1
Level 6: 3 +1
Level 7: 2 +1

----Spells Known------------------------
Level 0: Resistance, Acid splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sound, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation

Level 1: Alarm, Protection from Evil, Shield, Mount, Shocking Grasp, True Strike, Magic Missile, Disguise Self, Nystul's Magic Aura, Feather Fall, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements

Level 2: Scorching Ray, Glitterdust, Alter Self, Detect Thoughts, Shatter, Bull's Strength, Blindness/Deafness, Invisibility, Gust of Wind, Fox's Cunning, Cat's Grace

Level 3: Lightning Bolt, Dispel Magic, Protection from Energy, Haste, Slow, Water Breathing

Level 4: Enervation, Polymorph, Dimension Door, Arcane Eye, Wall of Ice, Animate Dead

Level 5: Summon Monster V, Teleport, Telekinesis, Cone of Cold, Fabricate, Overland Flight

Level 6: Chain Lightning, Flesh to Stone, Greater Dispelling, Contingency, Disintegrate, Geas

Level 7: Summon Monster VII, Control Weather, Greater Scrying, Bigby's Grasping Hand, Reverse Gravity, Limited Wish

----Default Spells----------------------
Level 0: Detect Magic x3, Mage Hand
Level 1: True Strike, Disguise Self, Shocking Grasp x2, Magic Missile
Level 2: Scorching Ray x2, Glitterdust, Gust of Wind, Detect Thoughts, Invisibility
Level 3: Lightning Bolt x3, Dispel Magic, Haste, Protection from Energy
Level 4: Enervation x2, Polymorph, Dimension Door, Wall of Ice, Empowered Scorching Ray
Level 5*: Summon Monster V, Telekinesis, Overland Flight, Cone of Cold
Level 6*: Chain Lightning, Flesh to Stone+, Disintegrate
Level 7*: Reverse Gravity, Bigby's Grasping Hand, Control Weather

*Cast Overland Flight and Control Weather Daily
*Contingency cast when necessary: If I am attacked by an effect that deals energy damage, cast Protection from Energy against that type.

----Equipment--------------------------------
Boccob's Blessed Book (12500)
Flesh Golem (x2) (21000 + 1560)
 -Masterwork Studded Leather for each golem
Circlet of Intellect +6 (18000 + 1440)
Ring of Shooting Stars (50000)
Ring of Protection +1 (2000)
Rod of the Python (13000)
Bracers of Armor +5 (12500 + 1000)
Amulet of Natural Armor +2 (8000)
Gloves of Dexterity +4 (8000 + 640)
Mantle of Resistance +3 (4500 + 360)

8 Sunrods
4 Smokesticks

----Coins on Hand------------------------
Platinum : 
Gold     : 400
Silver   : 
Copper   :


----------



## RedStar (Jul 28, 2003)

*Torvak Redclaw*

“For long centuries has the blood of my clan mixed with the blood of the other clans of the high lands. In peaceful times we strengthen the bonds between tribes by marriage. Yet these ties are fragile and apt to be forgotten when lean times are upon us. It is the duty of the men-folk to provide, and when the fields and forests do not yield enough then we must take what is needed from others. Violence does strange things to men, it exicites in us passions that should never see the light of day. I have seen good men do bad things when the battle lust is upon them, and it is not only cattle and sheep that are taken and pillaged, but women too. It is from such a coupling that I was conceived, yet not the blood of another clan that runs through my veins, but the blood of orcs, for we share these hills with them.

I was different to most of my clan due to the blood that ran within me, yet I was not alone, other farms had been raided that year and the blood of the orcs coursed through two of my friends. Shunned we were, yet as we grew so did our strength, and in my clan strength is valued almost as much as our traditions, and it brought us respect. There were many lean years in my youth, and that suited me fine for I lusted only after women and battle, and I enjoyed both with great zest and vigour. These days of reckless abandon would not last long however since when pressed to raid year after year misfortune is unavoidable.

My last raid ended with an arrow in my leg and I was abandoned to die, yet my blood has always been strong and with great effort I found my way home. I was close to death they say, and delirious, and the wise women were quick to proclaim that there was little hope for me, for my wound was infected. They could not let me pass to the next world without at least trying to save me and they tended me for two weeks. Fever dreams plagued me and the wise women proclaimed that a spirit had entered me for I spoke in tongues throughout my delirium. The oldest and wisest crone of our clan was sent for, so that she may help battle this spirit, but when she saw me she proclaimed that this was no evil spirit within me, but I had strong and ancient power running through my broken body. She told the other wise women that if I lived I would become a sorcerer and seer in order to help guide our people in times of war and peace.

When freed of the dreams of serpents and dragons I felt a new power within me and the seeress told me of my destiny. I was not pleased. I was a warrior, and magic was not a thing that a man should have to play with, yet the clan elders insisted that this was now to be my path. And so my journey began, I was shown ancient scrolls and runes and taught of the ways of magic. Slowly I learnt, but my thoughts were always on the visions, and of one day striding out in battle once more.

A year passed and a more bountiful year I could not remember, there would be no raids this year. Long did I spend walking on my own that autumn and always I felt that something was watching. I was not mistaken, for an old man with hair of purest white came to me at the start of winter and approached me. He did not say a word and I readied myself to battle him, yet I could not for a tremendous fear had gripped me. Long did I stand there trembling before the old man spoke. He spoke of my blood and the ancient power therein. He spoke of dragons and of destiny. He spoke of the need to battle evil and to defend all the clans of these lands from that which threatened them. I realised that he was not speaking the common tongue nor my father’s tongue, yet I could understand him perfectly. He bade me follow him and I did without hesitation. All winter did I stay with him and he taught me to master my blood for there is a third power that flows within them, alongside the blood of my caln and my father’s people, the power of the dragons.

When the spring melt came the man sent me away to do his work, and I went to do it willingly for I had changed, not only in body but in mind. For years I roamed these lands battling terrible monsters, and sinister evils in order to keep my clan and my people safe. Torvak Redclaw is what my clan now call me for my claws are stained with the blood of our enemies.

Of late I have felt that same watchfulness again, and one frosty night the man came to me once more and gifted me the sword I now bare, he said I had earned it. Before I could thank him he was gone and for a moment I thought I saw a bat or some such creature shadowed against the moon. The next day came the most drastic change to my body yet, wings had started growing. I know that greater trials stand before me, yet my blood will not fail me.” Torvak stopped writing and put the quill down, _"Bah, I sound like a city man when I write"_, he thought to himself.

*Name*: Torvak Redclaw 
*Race*: Half-Orc
*Class*: Barbarian 1/Sorceror 4/Dragon Disciple 9
*Xp*: 96000
*Alignment*: NG, *Gender:* Male, *Age:* 26
*Descriptiom*: Torvak stands an inch over seven feet tall. What skin that isn't covered in golden scales has a green palour to it and his features betray his orcish blood. Broad of shoulder and heavily muscled Torvak looks like a formidable man. His clawed hands, golden wings and a maw full of oversized sharp teath give him a monstrous appearance.

*Abilities*: 
*Str*: 30(+10) = 15 Point Buy + 2 Orc + 4 Dragon Disciple +3 Level + 6 Belt of Giant Strength
*Dex*: 12(+1) = 12 Point Buy 
*Con*: 16(+3) = 12 Point Buy +2 Dragon Disciple + 2 Amulet of Health
*Wis*: 10(+0) = 10 Point Buy 
*Int*: 12 (+1) = 12 Point Buy -2 Half Orc +2 Dragon Disciple(@lvl13)
*Cha*:12 (+1) = 14 Point Buy -2 Half Orc

*Saving Throws*
*Fortitude*: +15 = +6 (Dragon Disciple) + 2 (Barbarian) + 1(Sorceror) + 3 (Con) +3 (Rat)
*Reflex*:  +5 = +1 (Sorceror) +3 (Dragon Disciple) + 1(Dex)
*Will*: +10 = +6 (Dragon Disciple) + 4 (Sorceror) 

*Hitpoints*: 129 = 12 + (3*4)+(7*9)+42
*AC*: 30 = 10 + 3 (natural armour) + 9(+5 mithral chain shirt 10 %spell failure) + 2 (Ring of Protection) +1 (dex) +5(+4 Mithral Buckler) 
*Initiative*: +1
*Speed*: Base 40, Fly 40(average)

*BAB*: +9
*Melee*: +19 = +9 BAB +10 Str
*Ranged*: +10 = +9BAB +1 Dex

*Attack*: +1 Adamantine Holy Frost Longsword  +21 melee (1d8+10 + 1d6 Cold + 2d6vs.Evil Crit 17-20) or Claw  +19 melee (1d6+10)
*Full Attack*: +1 Adamantine Holy Frost Longsword  +21/+16 melee (1d8+10 + 1d6 Cold + 2d6 vs.Evil Crit 17-20) and Bite +17 melee(1d6+10) and Claw +16 melee(1d4+10)
*Skills *(b=barbarian, dd=divine disciple, s=sorcerer)
Concentration +11= + 8ranks(dd) + 3con
Diplomacy +5 = +5ranks(dd) + 1cha
Handle Animal +2= +1 rank(b) +1cha
Gather Info +3 = +2 ranks(dd) + 1cha
Intimidate: +5 = +4ranks(b) + 1cha 
Knowledge Arcana +9 = 8ranks(s) + 1int
Knowledge Geography +2 = 1rank(dd) + 1int
Knowledge Local +2 = 1rank(dd) + 1int
Language Draconic 2(b)
Listen +1 = +1 rank(b)
Literacy 2(b)
Ride: +2 = +1 rank(b) + 1dex
Spot +3 = +3 ranks(dd)
Swim +11 = +1ranks(b) +11 str 
Survival: +4 = +4ranks(b)

*Feats*: Power Attack, Cleave, Weapon Focus Longsword, Improved Critical: Longsword, Multiattack 
*Special*: Breath Attack Fire Cone 4d8 1/day(Gold dragon),  Rage 1/day, Darkvision 60’, Blindsense 30’, Bite and Claw attacks, Natural Armour +3, Wings, Summon Familiar(Rat)
*Languages*: Common, Orc, Draconic, literacy

*Items*: 
Belt of Giant Strength +6 = 32000
Mithral Chain +5 (10% spell failure, max dex 6, check penalty 0) = 26100
Amulet of Health +2 = 4000
Ring Of Protection +2 = 8000
Mithral Buckler +4(0% spell failure, check penalty 0) = 17015
Boots of Speed= 12000
+1 Adamantine Holy Frost Longsword = 35015
2 x potion of greater magic fang +1 = 3000
5 x potion of cure light wounds = 500
1 x cure serious wounds = 1500
Eversmoking bottle = 5200
Bag of Holding Type II = 5000

Backpack, Bedroll, Blanket, Scroll Case, Chalk, Crowbar, Flint and Steel, Masterwork Manacles, 50' Silk Rope, Shovel, Tent, Waterskin, Whetstone, Traveler's Outfit, Spell Component pouch =85.63

*Gold* 574.37

*Spells per day*
Lvl 0: 6
Lvl 1: 7
Lvl 2: 10

*Spells Known*
*Level 0*
Light, Mending, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand
*Level 1*
True Strike, Enlarge Person, Ray of Enfeeblement
*Level 2*
Cat’s Grace

[edit- Added Rage 1/day and changed base dragon type to gold. Swapped Protection from Evil to Ray of Enfeeblement. Added mundane Equipment and decreased Dex by 1. Added description.]


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Jul 28, 2003)

[Removed--I didn't notice the "post daily" earlier.  DOn't want to slow your game down ]


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 29, 2003)

Here is a preliminary character...not the Druid, but an old PC of mine that now FINALLY works mecxhanically for the first time since 2e.


---------------------------------------------------------- 
PC Name      : Rana 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Player Name  : DM_Matt  
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Race         : Human 
Class        : Sorceror6/Fighter1/Eldritch Knight7 
Level        : 14 
XP's         : 91,208 
Age, gender  : 25, Female 
Alignment    : Chaotic Good 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Strength     : 20 (+6enh)
Dexterity    : 18 (+4enh) 
Constitution : 18 (+4enh)
Intelligence : 10
Wisdom       :10 
Charisma     :23 (+3 Levels+6 Enh) 
----Combat------------------------------------------------ 
Hit Points   : 112 = 10+3*6+4*7+56 
Armor Class  : 25 = 10 +4(Dex) +5(Armor) +4(Enh)+2(Nat Armor)

Initiative   : +8 (+4 dex, +4 imp init) 
Melee attack : +16 = +11(Base) +5(Str) 
Ranged attack: +15 = +11(Base) +4(Dex) 
Speed        : 30 feet 

Saving Throws 
Fortitude    : +13 = +2(Fighter) +2(Sorc) +5(EKnight) +4(Con)
Reflex       : +10 = +2(Sorc) +2(EKnight) +4(Dex) 
Will         : +7 = +5(Sorc) +2(Eknight) 
Attack Bonus: +20/+15/+10 (with GMW)
Damage      : 2d6+7str+1enh(usually3)+2d6holy+1d6frost --> often 5d6+10
Critical    : 19-20/x2 (Usually 17-20/x2) 
Type        : Slashing 
Special     : +1 magic weapon (Usually +3 with GMW), Adamantine, Holy  available silvering

----Feats & Special Abilities----------------------------- 
Craft Wondrous Item 
Empower Spell
Eschew Materials 
Weapon Focus (Greatsword)
Combat Reflexes
Expert Tactician
Improved Initiative
Power Attack
Cleave

----Languages--------------------------------------------- 
Common 
----Skills------------------------------------------------ 
Coming Soon
----Magic------------------------------------------------- 
Spell DC = 16+Spell Level 
----Spells Per Day---------------------- 
Level 0: 6 
Level 1: 6 +2 
Level 2: 6 +2 
Level 3: 6 +1
Level 4: 6 +1
Level 5: 6 +1
Level 6: 4 +1

----Spells Known------------------------ 
9/5/5/4/4/3/2

Level 0: Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation 

Level 1: True Strike, Enlarge Person, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Feather Fall

Level 2: Glitterdust, Alter Self, Detect Thoughts, Web, Scorching Ray

Level 3: Lightning Bolt, Dispel Magic, Protection from Energy, GMW

Level 4: Stoneskin, Polymorph, Dimension Door, Greater Invisibility

Level 5: Wall of Force, Telekinesis, Cone of Cold, Overland Flight

Level 6: Contingency, Disintegrate 

----Equipment-------------------------------- 
Belt of Str +6 (18k+1440xp)
Cloak of Cha +6 (18k+1440xp)
Gloves of Dex +4 (8k+640xp)
Amulet of Con +4 (8k+640xp)
Celestial Chain Shirt +4 (29.350k)*
Hat of Disguise (.9k+72xp)
Anklet of Counterspelling (2k +160xp)
Ring of Natural Armor +2 (8k)
Necklace of Adaptation (4.5k+360xp)
4 Doses Silversheen (.5k+40xp)
Scabbard of Keen Edges (L7, extended, 1/day, thus 14 hours long), (10,080)*
+1 Adamantine Holy Frost Greatsword (35,015)
Gold: 1,655
+Some mundane stuff

*I reverse-engineered the Celestial Armor so that I could make it a chain shirt instead of chain and change the number of plusses.  The regular C Armor is 22,400, so that must be 9,000 for the plusses, 450 for masterwork chain, and almost 13,000 for the special/enchanted material that lightens it and the fly ability.  So I changed the armor to a chain shirt (-50gp) and added the 16k (16,000-9,000) to up the plusses from 3 to 4.   The armor thus comes out to 22,400-50+7,000 =38,350.  I then applied the lightening to the chain shirt, doing the same addings and subtractings from the chain mail on the chain shirt (+6 dex bonus, 3 less armor check penalty, -15% ASF, half weight)
*Reverse-engineered from the origional scabbard, which is 1800x3(spell level)x5(caster level)/ (5/3 uses per day) = 16,200 (its listed as 16,000).  I used an extended keen edge and dropped it to 1/day, so its 1,800x4(spell level)x7caster level/(5/1 times a day) =10,080.
*Many crafted items involved spells from scrolls or wands.


----------



## Someone (Jul 29, 2003)

I´ll revise the characters later, but they seem ok at first glance. We have three, one to go.


----------



## Someone (Jul 29, 2003)

Redstar: You can change your spells as much as you want until we start -eh, seems you already did. If I´m not wrong, your stats have a cost of 29 points, not 28 (though you can reduce your Dex 1 point to 12 without problem) Also note that you won´t benefit from the buckler the same round you attack with the (left, I suppose) claw

DM-Matt: Reflex save add to +8, not +10.
Rana should have 8 feats: 1 first level, 1 human, 1 fighter bonus feat, 1 Eldritch Knight bonus feat, and levels 3,6,9 and 12 regular feats. That makes 8, and you have 9. I assume you´ll drop Expert Tactician, since it´s not core.
No problem with the chain shirt or scabbard. If you used wands or scrolls to make items you have to pay the charges; Belt of Strenght and cloak od Charisma 3240 gp each one, Gloves of Dex and Amulet of Con 1440 gp each one, Hat of disguise 15 gp (we can left this one out) Necklace of adaptation 810 gp. The body slot the Anklet uses is not appropiate for an effect like the counterspelling, and it needs _imbue with spell ability_ anyway, so better rework it.
And you forgot that Stonesking (still) has a costly component.


Other than that, your characters are done. There´s only one thing to do; after all your adventures, you all have ended working for Alik Al-Rashnid, the ruler of a prosperous land named Al´Gera. You can choose what type of job: wizard court, troubleshooter, spy, captain of the guard, whatever.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 29, 2003)

I though about this for a while, but I'm interested in joining. I've never done really high-level play, but I'm curious to see how 3.5 is going to do, and what high-level play is like.

I've already got a character concept worked up, it seemed like the group could need a Cleric (and a Rogue). Will have one statted up and posted here within two hours (possibly _sans_ spells for the moment.)

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Jul 29, 2003)

Milar has lived on the sea for nearly his entire young life. He has learned all of the secrets and the ocean, and reveres its power. Also, he has seen the hash life of a sailor, and has taken it upon him to protect them from harm. After years of working on his own, he has now taken a position under Alik Al-Rashnid, aiding the sailors of his fleet.

(Full background to come, I hope that Al’Gera is a sea-faring nation. )

---------------------------------------------------------- 
PC Name : Milar Al-Doneh
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Player Name : Fanog
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Race : Human, Male
Class : Rogue 4 / Cleric 10
Level : 14 
XP's : 96,000
Age, gender : 39, Male
Alignment : Chaotic Good 

-----Stats------------------------------------------------- 
Strength : 10
Dexterity : 15 (base 14, +1 level)
Constitution : 12
Intelligence : 14
Wisdom : 22 (base 14, +2 level, +6 Periapt)
Charisma : 16 (+4 cloak)

----Combat------------------------------------------------- 
Hit Points : 82 (6 + 3*4 + 10*5 + 14)
Armor Class : 19 (+ 5 armor +1 deflection, +2 Dex, +1 Shield)

Initiative : +2
Speed : 40 ft. (30 ft. base + 10 ft. enhancement)

Base Attack Bonus: +10
Single Attack: +12 (+10 BAB, +2 Enhancement)
Damage : 1d6+2 /  crit 20/x2
Full Attack +10/+9/+5
Damage: 1d6+2 / 2d6+1 (S) / 1d6+2
Type : Bludgeoning

----Saving Throws---------------------------------------- 
Fortitude : +9 (+1 Rog +7 Clr +1 Con)
Reflex :  +13 (+4 Rog +7 Clr +2 Dex)
Will : +14 (+1 Rog +7 Clr +6 Wis)

----Feats--------------------------------------------------
1: Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm
3: Dodge
6: Two-Weapon Fighting
9: Spell Penetration
12: Two-Weapon Defense

----Class Abilities-----------------------------------------
Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Trap Sense, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge
Turn Undead, Turn Fire creatures, Rebuke Air creatures, Protective Ward once/day

----Languages--------------------------------------------- 
Common
Aquan
Elven

----Skills------------------------------------------------ 
Rogue Points 11*7 = 77
Cleric Points 5*10 = 50

Balance: +11 (7 Rog +2 Syn +2 Dex)
Climb: +12 (7 Rog +0 Str +5 Enh)
Concentration: +13 (12 Clr +1 Con)
Diplomacy: +19 (4 Rog +10 Clr +2 Syn +3 Cha)
Gather Information: +10 (5 Rog +2 Syn +3 Cha)
Heal: +16 (10 Clr +6 Wis)
Jump: +12 (5 Rog +2 Syn +0 Str +5 Enh)
Kn. History: +4 (2 Clr +2 Int)
Kn. Local: +7 (5 Rog +2 Int)
Kn. Geography: +4 (4 Rog cc +2 Int)
Kn. Planes: +6 (4 Clr +2 Int)
Listen: +11 (5 Rog +6 Wis)
Pr. Sailor: +12 (4 Rog +2 Clr +6 Wis)
Spot: +11 (5 Rog +6 Wis)
Search: +7 (5 Rog +2 Int)
Sense Motive: +11 (5 Rog +6 Wis)
Spellcraft: +12 (10 Clr +2 Int)
Swim: +11 (6 Rog +0 Str +5 Enh)
Tumble: +11 (7 Rog +2 Syn +2 Dex)
Use Rope: +5 (3 Rog +2 Dex)

----Magic------------------------------------------------- 
Spells available: 6/6+1/6+1/4+1/4+1/3+1
Spell DC: 16 + spell level
Domains: Water, Protection.

----Normally Prepared---------------------------------- 

0   - Create Water (x2), Detect Magic, Guidance, Light, Read Magic
1st - Bless, Divine Favor, Endure Elements, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear, Shield of Faith, Sanctuary* 
2nd - Aid, Align Weapon, Augury, Hold Person, Owl's Wisdom, Restoration (Lesser), Fog Cloud*
3rd - Blindess/Deafness, Dispel Magic, Searing Light (2x), Protection from Energy*
4th - Death Ward, Divination, Divine Power, Discern Lies, Control Water*
5th - True Seeing, Summon Monster V, Spell Resistence, Ice Storm*

----Equipment------------------------------------------ 

Darkwood Quarterstaf (+2) and (+1 Merciful) 16,640
+1 Mithral Shirt of the Deep 24,100
MW Cold Iron Sabre 340 gp

+6 Periapt of Wisdom 36,000
+4 Cloak of Charisma 16,000
+1 ring of protection 2,000
Boots of Striding and Springing 5,500
Gloves of Swimming and Climbing 6,250
Holy symbol

Lesser Rod of Metamagic, Silent 3,000
Strand of Prayer Beads 25,800
Bag of Holding Type I 2,500
Restorative Ointment 8,000 (doubled)

_Scrolls_ (all costs doubled)
Cure Serious Wounds (2x) 1,500 
Remove Disease 750
Dispel Magic 750

Sailor's Gear (clothes, rope etc.)
Holy Water (4x)
Sun Rod (4x)
Healer's Kit

2870 left in gold

EDIT: added spells. Also switched some equipment around.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 29, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *Redstar: You can change your spells as much as you want until we start -eh, seems you already did. If I´m not wrong, your stats have a cost of 29 points, not 28 (though you can reduce your Dex 1 point to 12 without problem) Also note that you won´t benefit from the buckler the same round you attack with the (left, I suppose) claw
> 
> DM-Matt: Reflex save add to +8, not +10.
> Rana should have 8 feats: 1 first level, 1 human, 1 fighter bonus feat, 1 Eldritch Knight bonus feat, and levels 3,6,9 and 12 regular feats. That makes 8, and you have 9. I assume you´ll drop Expert Tactician, since it´s not core.
> ...




Okey, I'll work on changing that stuff. Sorry about expert tactician, I take it reflexively when I have combat reflexes, high dex, and improved init, forgetting that it wasn't allowed in this game.


----------



## RedStar (Jul 29, 2003)

I've never played at such a high level either, so I'm not really sure what to expect. Should be fun finding out  

Some quick bits of background on why he's in Al´Gera.

Following the destruction of his clan at the hands of a red dragon Torvak had no desire to stay in the lands of his birth. The sight of his ruined home filled him with shame for he should have beaten back the dragon, but his strength had failed him. Swearing one day to return and bring vengeance upon the beast, he left to travel the world and hone his powers. His travels brought him into the service of Alik Al-Rashnid whom he now serves as bodyguard and champion. Torvak has no great love for the man, but he owes Al-Rashid his life after he was pardoned by him for the slaying of a wealthy merchant who was plotting mischief against the state. Torvak itches to leave Al´Gera, but he has sworn to serve Al-Rashnid until the debt has been paid off.


----------



## Someone (Jul 29, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *
> (Full background to come, I hope that Al’Gera is a sea-faring nation. )
> *




Indeed it is. It´s late here; I´ll revise your character tomorrow. 
Backgrounds are really nice, but I don´t expect more than a few sentences, so don´t feel obligued. What is needed is an ethos for your character, the code of conduct or philosophy that your cleric must follow -again, two or three lines are more than enough- 

Now that we have four characters, we can start. The first post will be tomorrow.


----------



## nameless (Jul 29, 2003)

> Other than that, your characters are done. There´s only one thing to do; after all your adventures, you all have ended working for Alik Al-Rashnid, the ruler of a prosperous land named Al´Gera. You can choose what type of job: wizard court, troubleshooter, spy, captain of the guard, whatever.




Alik al-Rasnid is no fool. Hearing that a wizard of renown, but also of questionable integrity, had come to his nation, He dispatched messengers to bring Qalare to his palace for an audience. Speaking with Qalare, the two men determined that they could benefit from each other.

Many times previously, Qalare had grown world-weary. He had no home and none to look forward to. Whenever he tried to settle down, even for a little while, he managed to cause some disturbance which caused the local rulers (or even the local populace) to demand he leave. Luckily for him, al-Rashnid was perceptive in his own right.

al-Rashnid allows Qalare to make his home in al'Gera. Knowing that Qalare tends to be unpopular, he has even found a niche to satisfy all at once. Qalare's home is a fine one in al'Gera's capital. But Qalare is employed as what can best be described as a rabble-rouser. He tours the land of al'Gera, and with al-Rashnid's blessing, brings some excitement to the monotonous lives of the peasants, while also doing minor police work. (Usually nothing extremely dangerous. Qalare takes big threats seriously.)

Whether there is a raiding Ogre tribe, a Medusa luring young men to their dooms, or simply a flight of Arrowhawks stranded in the cliffs near a village, Qalare ensures that small town life can be unpredictable. This isn't to say Qalare is a hero of the people. Quite the opposite, he is infamous for being a loudmouth disturber of the peace, and most villages are as happy to see him go as they are to see the monsters he disposes of, though they wish no ill-will upon the wizard.

Many would think al-Rashnid was crazy to encourage such behavior, but he sees a twofold advantage to it. One, there are many minor problems that arise which small towns require intervention to overcome. A powerful wizard like Qalare could easily take care of more difficult troubles, and do it far more covertly than he does. Idle hands are the devil's playground, and al-Rashnid believes that idle minds can be even more dangerous. By causing a little bit of panic, a few rumors and gossip, and adding a little bit of stress and excitement to the lives of al'Gera's peasants, Qalare ensures that they don't have idle time to become dissatisfied with petty issues. This is al-Rashnid's true purpose in keeping Qalare around. As a distraction, but also as an anti-hero. The peasants don't love Qalare when he saves them, they love their ruler for making him leave afterwards.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2003)

Where are you getting those numbers for the spell costs?  Scrolls cost 25xcaster levelxspell level, so there second-level spells for the ability items only cost 2x3x25=150gp each.


----------



## Someone (Jul 30, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Where are you getting those numbers for the spell costs?  Scrolls cost 25xcaster levelxspell level, so there second-level spells for the ability items only cost 2x3x25=150gp each. *




"For each day that passes in the creation proccess, the creator must spend one spell completion item or charge"

Assuming you use charges from a wand (the chapest method), the cost for a single charge is 750/50=15 gp x spell level x caster level; mutiplying it by creation time (item cost/1000, rounding up) to find the total cost.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2003)

grumble, grumble, sorcs suck but I want flexability, grumble, grumble.

I have a final on thursday, so I don't have  too much time at the moment, but then I will have no school for 7 weeks.  I might not be able to finalize the charater till late night on thurs.  I still need to do the skills, make her fighting class level ranger instead of fighter (Human favored enemy is ok, right?  Is there anytihng else that would make a lot of sense in this world?), and maybe, just maybe, make her a wiz while I'm at it.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 30, 2003)

I just added the spells in my post, higher up in the thread. Also swapped some items. Just as a check in advance: If I have _water breathing_ active, could I cast a Stilled spell under water?

Also, I still need a feat and a language. The language is rather campaign-specific; any good ideas? As for the feat, I'm quite stumped. I wanted a non-combat feat (enough of those, methinks), but neither item creation nor Metamagic really seemed appropriate.
Skill Focus (Sailor), perhaps?  

Fanog


----------



## Someone (Jul 30, 2003)

Well give DM-Matt time to finish his character; in the meantime, I´m starting the In Character thread. Exact details are unimportant for the moment. Edit: You´ll find the IC thread here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=58793



> I just added the spells in my post, higher up in the thread. Also swapped some items. Just as a check in advance: If I have water breathing active, could I cast a Stilled spell under water?




I´d rule both yes, and Still Spell is not neccesary to cast spells underwater.



> Also, I still need a feat and a language. The language is rather campaign-specific; any good ideas? As for the feat, I'm quite stumped. I wanted a non-combat feat (enough of those, methinks), but neither item creation nor Metamagic really seemed appropriate.
> Skill Focus (Sailor), perhaps?




You can safely assume that the setting follows D&D conventions closely, so choose your language accordingly. About the feat, it´s up to you! Choose one that makes you like your character more. 



> I still need to do the skills, make her fighting class level ranger instead of fighter (Human favored enemy is ok, right? Is there anytihng else that would make a lot of sense in this world?), and maybe, just maybe, make her a wiz while I'm at it.




About the favored enemy, I tell you the same: regarding rules, it´s a normal D&D game. I think the fighter/sorcerer is ok, can perfectly pull his own weight in the group and has a lot of flavor; but it you think that you like a ranger/wizard better, more power to you. Only that, most likely, you´ll find a minimal in game advantage in all that tweaking. 

Ahem. What I´m trying to say is: Powergaming is not bad, but please don´t play only to powergame.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Someone _*Ahem. What I´m trying to say is: Powergaming is not bad, but please don´t play only to powergame. *




Its not like I'm trying to supermax my skill points, its that without R1 I will be a L14 char with 34 skill points, and thus wont be able to spend any on things that help add flavor (social skills, perform) after I finish with the obligatory concentration and tumble.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2003)

BTW, is there an elven nation that is friendly with this place?  

(I'd think elves would get along great with a place called Al Gore...both tree-huggers n stuff     )


----------



## Someone (Jul 30, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *BTW, is there an elven nation that is friendly with this place?
> *




Things are supposed to work this way: 

There´s a lot of islands, ranging from just a stone that surfaces over the waves 6 hours a day to small continents. Each one is separated by the Infinite Sea, a bottomless ocean where charts and compasses don´t quite work, and sailing is more an art than a science. Mechanically they are treated like demiplanes, and the sea like a transitive plane (you have to use Plane Shift to reach another island) 

That means that if you sail enough and survive the sea monsters, you are likely to arrive to a land where no man has been before. More often that not, those lands are filled with gold and proportionately dangerous creatures, or civilizations never heard of where the strangest creatures -like elves or dwarves- live. Or legendary places like the island of golden statues, the clockwork island, the Roc´s nest, or the pits of Hell. However, arriving twice to the same land is difficult. However, each time a ship finds his way from a place to another, the easier it becomes to repeat the travel, creating a safe route. 

That means, coming back to the question, that yes, there are elven nations, and probably it´s needed a long an dangerous travel to reach it.

[That raises the question of how is that everyone speaks common. Thousands of years ago, Angels descended, carrying a holy book that spoke about the One God, each wrote in the same language. Almost every civilized land follows that religion, a monotheism _without_ clerics. Of course, there are clergy, but they are not granted any special power; apart from the presence of the books, existence of angels, etc, there´s no other hard evidence of God´s existence. Theologians mumble something about free will when they are asked for that.]



> Its not like I'm trying to supermax my skill points, its that without R1 I will be a L14 char with 34 skill points, and thus wont be able to spend any on things that help add flavor (social skills, perform) after I finish with the obligatory concentration and tumble.




As I said previously, go ahead then.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *That raises the question of how is that everyone speaks common. Thousands of years ago, Angels descended, carrying a holy book that spoke about the One God, each wrote in the same language. Almost every civilized land follows that religion, a monotheism without clerics. Of course, there are clergy, but they are not granted any special power; apart from the presence of the books, existence of angels, etc, there´s no other hard evidence of God´s existence. Theologians mumble something about free will when they are asked for that.
> *




Hmmm..so there are not differnet factions with different ideas about said text, or even differnt versions or additions?  

I understand the rationale.  After all, this is what Muslims believe about the Koran and the language of Arabic.  They in turn believe that the Bible is from the same source but corrupted over time. Thus, altouhgh they would be looked down upon by those who practice the main faith, that worldview is indeed compatible with the existance of toher similar faiths.

What I am trying to create is a character that is something of an outsider in this place.  If it doesn;t work with your concept, thats fine, I'll change it.  But what I am trying to do is have a character sent by another land to aid the Caliph, while the same time being somewhat different, and rejecting some of the major religious concepts, particularly the caliph's divinity, are pretty important to that goal.


----------



## Someone (Jul 30, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmmm..so there are not differnet factions with different ideas about said text, or even differnt versions or additions?*




The Books are all exact copies. Interpretations may vary; slightly for the uneducated, but...

Fanatism, however it´s not a problem. Fanatics usually follow dark cults to evil genies [fiends] that can offer them power while they are still on earth.



> *What I am trying to create is a character that is something of an outsider in this place.  If it doesn;t work with your concept, thats fine, I'll change it.  But what I am trying to do is have a character sent by another land to aid the Caliph, while the same time being somewhat different, and rejecting some of the major religious concepts, particularly the caliph's divinity, are pretty important to that goal. *




That works pretty well. The caliph is not divine, not more the holiness he can muster for having one of the original copies of the Book. Al´Gera is full of outsiders and foreigners, so it´s not a problem at all and fits very well.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*room for 1 more ?*

as i am new to the boards but not to d&d and very interested in a high-level adventure as i am currently running a high level 3.0 game and would like to see the differences...

i would be interested in playing a human or half-elf fighter or paladin as their are already quite a few spellcasters...

thanks
jade


----------



## Someone (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: room for 1 more ?*



			
				Jade Solstar said:
			
		

> *as i am new to the boards but not to d&d and very interested in a high-level adventure as i am currently running a high level 3.0 game and would like to see the differences...
> *




Yes, there´s room for one more, the last. I´ll edit the thread title to reflect it.

The sooner I have your characters, the better. It can happen the I could need them in a couple of days.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*character*

i will post my charcater by tomm afternoon
thanks
dave


----------



## Jade Solstar (Jul 31, 2003)

*My character   Rashid Swiftstrike*

Character Name:  Rashid Swiftstrike
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Player Name:       Jade Solstar
Email:                 toobeme@hotmail.com

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Race:  Half-Elf
Class:  Sorceror 1/Fighter 6/Arcane Archer 7
Level:  14
XP:  96,000
Alignment:  Nuetral Good
Age:  59
Gender:  Male
Description:  6'  105 lbs   Dirty Blonde Hair   Violet Eyes
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Strength:  14 (+2)
Dexterity:  24  (+7)   Base 15  +3 Level  Gloves of Dexterity +6
Constitution:  16  (+3)   Base 12  Amulet of Health +4
Intelligence:  12  (+1)
Wisdom:  10  (+0)
Charisma:  12  (+1)
---------------------------------COMBAT-----------------------------------------------------
Hit Points:  117  (75 + 42 Con.)
Armor Class:  25  =  10 +7(Dex.)  +8(Armor)

Iniative:  +11   (+7 Dex. & +4 Improved Iniative)
Base Melee:  +15/+10/+5
Base Ranged:  +20/+15/+10
Speed:  30 feet

SAVING THROWS
Fortitude:  +13
Reflex:      +14
Will:          +6


Oathbow  +2 composite longbow  "Quick Death"
Ranged:  +29/+24/+19
Damage:  1d8+9
Critical:  19-20/x3
Range: 110 feet
Type:  Piercing
Special:  Oath Strike Ability / +2 magic bow

Luck Blade  +2 shortsword   "Lucky Strike"   ( has 0 wishes)
Melee:  +18/+13/+8
Damage: 1d6+4
Critical:  19-20/x2
Range: 0 feet
Type:  Piercing
Special:  Reroll 1/day

Celestial Armor
Chainmail +3
Fly 1/day upon command
-------------------------------------FEATS & SPECIAL ABILITIES----------------
Precise Shot
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot
Many Shot
Improved Iniative
Weapon Focus(shortsword)
Weapon Focus(longbow)
Weapon Specialization(longbow)
Improved Critical(longbow)

Imbue Arrow
Seeker Arrow 1/day
Phase Arrow  1/day
Enchant Arrow +4 (when an arrow is fired/strung)

Summon Familiar - No Familiar
-------------------------------------------------LANGUAGES-----------------------------
Common
Elven
Draconic
----------------------------------------------------SKILLS-----------------------------------
Climb 5  (3 ranks +2)
Craft(bowmaking) 5  ( 4 ranks +1)
Hide 17  (10 ranks +7)
Intimidate 10  (9 ranks +1)
Knowledge(arcana) 3  (2 ranks +1)
Listen  5  (5 ranks +0)
Move Silently 17  (10 ranks +7)
Spellcraft 3  (2 ranks +1)
Spot 5  (5 ranks +0)
Survival 9  (9 ranks +0)
Swim 5  (3 ranks +2)

------------------------------------------ITEMS----------------------------------------------------
Bracers of Archery, Greater
Oathbow  (+2 composite longbow)
Luck Blade  (+2 shortsword / 0 wishes)
Celestial Armor  (+3 chainmail)
Gloves of Dexterity +6
Amulet of Health
Efficient Quiver
5  Sleep Arrows
40 Adamatite Arrows
40 Cold Iron Arrows
40 Silvered Arrows
40 Arrows
3 potions of cure light wounds

44 gold coins

-----------------------------------------SORCEROR SPELL INFORMATION---------------
Spells Known
0-    light / mage hand / message / prestidigitation
1st- expeditous retreat / shield

Spells Per Day            Save DC
0-    5                          11 
1st- 4                           12 

------------------------------------------BACKGROUND-----------------------------------------
Rashid was abandoned at the door of a human bowmaker who had long since retired when he was but a baby...as the years passed he quickly picked up the art of making bows but as he showed greater aptitude with the use of the bows his father trained him in the secret arts of trick shots and before long the old man passed away though venerable in years.  On his death bed he gave Rashid a ring that was left with him as a babe to help hi learn about his past.  Through his many years of adventuring he has yet to learn any more of his past but he has made a good friend in Alik al-Rasnid and has at last found a place for himself...but he ponders if his destiny is truely fulfilled...


EDIT: (oopps...lol  i forgot to add in the bonuses from my bracers of archery)


----------



## nameless (Jul 31, 2003)

From the IC post...



> while Wahid tries to find someone to guide the golem monstrosities.




I'm not sure what this means... I intended to bring my golems. I just wanted some kid to housesit while I was away, and to get that book I was reading stuck back on a shelf.

Also, should we respond to the Caliph, or wait for Jade?


----------



## Someone (Jul 31, 2003)

Jade, I´ll revise your character soon.



			
				nameless said:
			
		

> *From the IC post...
> 
> I'm not sure what this means... I intended to bring my golems. I just wanted some kid to housesit while I was away, and to get that book I was reading stuck back on a shelf.*




You can be sure that the golems won´t be allowed in palace, and barely in the city.



> *
> Also, should we respond to the Caliph, or wait for Jade? *




You can comment or do things in character, but the post wasn´t actually complete; simply, it´s likely that I´ll need your characters when the Caliph speaks. 

Stay tuned! tomorrow more.


----------



## nameless (Jul 31, 2003)

Gotcha. I just wanted to make sure there was no miscommunication.


----------



## Someone (Aug 1, 2003)

Jade: Your character seems ok. 


I´m creating a thread in the Rogues Gallery so you can post your finished characters. That would help me somewhat in case I have to post from another computer. Also you can wait for another IC post this afternoon.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 1, 2003)

*my character*

i have a quick question... since we havent started is it ok if i change my weapon focus(shortsword) to weapon finesse ?
i also forgot to add in my half-elf racial bonuses...i'll revise it when i post Rashid in the Rogue's Gallery...
thanks
dave


----------



## Someone (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: my character*



			
				Jade Solstar said:
			
		

> *i have a quick question... since we havent started is it ok if i change my weapon focus(shortsword) to weapon finesse ?
> *




No problem.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2003)

Sorry to be a pain, but if the defnition of treason is the same here as the conventional one, technically Rana can't be charged with treason beucase she's not a citizen of Al Gera, but rather a known foreign agent on loan.  She CAN be charged with espionage, though.


----------



## Someone (Aug 2, 2003)

Good point. Tell that to the Caliph


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2003)

Do any flying humanoids, such as winged elves, exist on this world?  If they do, I can use repeated castings of Alter Self to fly with, and thus would not take Overland Flight, but rather something else.


----------



## Someone (Aug 4, 2003)

Let´s assume that the racial suptypes listed on the MM exists.

First combat round coming today!


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *Let´s assume that the racial suptypes listed on the MM exists.
> 
> First combat round coming today! *




Ok, in that case no, as winged elves, altohugh they have existed for a very long time in dnd, happen to be detailed in one of the FR books.


----------



## Someone (Aug 4, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, in that case no, as winged elves, altohugh they have existed for a very long time in dnd, happen to be detailed in one of the FR books. *




I know of avariels; they appear in Races of Faerun, IIRC.

First, I´d want to say that everyone is doing a great work.
About the combat: I´ll try to make the fewer NPC initiative groups as I can (trying to make all the bag guys going at the same time; thus combat would go PCs-NPCs-PC.... That makes things go much more smoothly in PBPs. You noticed that I delayed the actions of some players in the first round of combat. The reason is the following; they were surrounded by guards and would have proveked a lot of AoO, so I left their actions "in the air", doing first the rest of the group moves. When Qalare cast the spell and removed the guards, Milar´s and Rashid´s actions became possible and I solved them. If that had not happened, I´d had posted the incomplete move and left the players confirm or rectify their actions.


----------



## nameless (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm pretty sure this application of Forcecage doesn't block line of effect, DM_Matt. I could be wrong on that. Also I believe that disintegrating part of it destroys the whole thing.

The Reverse Gravity field lasts a decent amount of time though, so the 4 soldiers in red will have trouble getting past it. (If they even realize that it's Reverse Gravity and not some sort of telekinesis.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 5, 2003)

nameless said:
			
		

> *I'm pretty sure this application of Forcecage doesn't block line of effect, DM_Matt. I could be wrong on that. Also I believe that disintegrating part of it destroys the whole thing.
> *




If its treated like a regular object, I can disintegrate just a side.  Regarding line of effect, I geuss that is iffy.  I guess we do get plenty of cover, though.


----------



## Someone (Aug 5, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If its treated like a regular object, I can disintegrate just a side.  Regarding line of effect, I geuss that is iffy.  I guess we do get plenty of cover, though. *




From the SRD:

"Barred Cage: This version of the spell produces a 20-foot cube made of bands of force (similar to a wall of force spell) for bars. The bands are a half-inch wide, with half-inch gaps between them. Any creature capable of passing through such a small space can escape; others are confined. You can’t attack a creature in a barred cage with a weapon unless the weapon can fit between the gaps. Even against such weapons (including arrows and similar ranged attacks), a creature in the barred cage has cover. All spells and breath weapons can pass through the gaps in the bars."


There´s no mention, however, to disintegrating parts of the forcecage. I´d rule this time that a disintegrate removes the entire cage, not only a side (or a single bar)


----------



## nameless (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm terribly confused as for the results of the last round of combat, sorry for being nitpicky, but a whole bunch didn't go as I expected. =]

1. How am I at 10/49 HP? I have a total of 71 HP. By my math I took 35 the previous round, and healed 14 of it, leaving me at 21 damage. When I got hit with Chain Lightning, my Contingency went off and protected me with a Protection from Elements (Electricity). [It would be easy to forget that, but even with that extra damage I don't see how it adds up.] Then I got hit by the Flame Strike for 16, after making my save. That should total 37 damage, leaving me at 34.

2. I speak Abyssal, so I'd (hopefully) know what the orders were, assuming he instructed them for more than one round's worth of actions.

3. The Monk and Spiked-Chain wielder went through the Reverse Gravity area, so they should probably fall up and float there. At least the charging Monk had to go directly through it, though the Chain guy might have gone around if he was able to somehow detect the field.

4. I wanted to move to the area between the pillar and the wall 30' E and 10' S of the position I ended up in. I know that changes a lot, so I'd be okay if you didn't give me that.


----------



## Someone (Aug 6, 2003)

nameless said:
			
		

> *I'm terribly confused as for the results of the last round of combat, sorry for being nitpicky, but a whole bunch didn't go as I expected. =]*




No problem, I know I´m far from being perfect. 



> *1. How am I at 10/49 HP? I have a total of 71 HP. By my math I took 35 the previous round, and healed 14 of it, leaving me at 21 damage. When I got hit with Chain Lightning, my Contingency went off and protected me with a Protection from Elements (Electricity). [It would be easy to forget that, but even with that extra damage I don't see how it adds up.] Then I got hit by the Flame Strike for 16, after making my save. That should total 37 damage, leaving me at 34.*




I indeed forget the Contingency, so the chain ligtning´s damage doesn´t apply; so yes, you´re at 34/71. (and have Protection against electricity active)

I´d appreciate you post your active spells in your posts, and other easy to forget abilities or information (feats like Cleave, or Evasion) as I said in earlier, and other information you could think relevant.



> *2. I speak Abyssal, so I'd (hopefully) know what the orders were, assuming he instructed them for more than one round's worth of actions.*




I know you understand Abissal, but the orders were nothing important; the most relevant part: "Don´t go there" pointing at the floating guards.



> *3. The Monk and Spiked-Chain wielder went through the Reverse Gravity area, so they should probably fall up and float there. At least the charging Monk had to go directly through it, though the Chain guy might have gone around if he was able to somehow detect the field.*/quote]
> 
> None of them went through the Reverse Gravity areas. The monk didn´t charged, he just moved 12 squares and made a regular attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2003)

Doesnt chain lightning only do full damage to  the first target, then half as much to the additional targets?


----------



## Someone (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, it does. It dealt full damage (93) to Rashid (but halved because he made his ST) and half damage (46) to the rest (and Qalare halved it again with his saving throw)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2003)

Strategizing:  I say we find a way out.  We cant possibly beat this guy, and most likely thats DM-intentional.  I can turn invisible and run out.  I don't see any other options.

Someone:  What is outside.  How far until we can get out of this place.  Can I Dimension Door away?

Btw, did you account for my +4 bonus to all saves from Greater Heroism?


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 6, 2003)

*Strategizing*

jade - 
I can either fly out or cast expeditious retreat and run out...
I could also try to get out of the building and then sneak away also using hide.
I do agree we are getting beat on pretty bad at this point and even though I dont want to leave the Caliph and his family I'll agree to flee if everyone else does.


----------



## nameless (Aug 6, 2003)

It's no problem, wasn't a big mistake. The spells I have active are on my character sheet, since they last for a long time and I cast them daily (or biweekly in the case of Contingency, generally).

I haven't done a lot of PbP combats, I still consider myself a rookie. I'll do the reminder thing if it's easy to miss.

Just to double check my new AC as Yuan-Ti, I get 30. 10 -1Size, +3dex(since the gloves still work), +1defl, +12nat(since the amulet stacks, +5armor. I'm terrified of getting ganged up on again, I hope that's right.

As for the move thing, I said that I was changing where I moved when I confinrmed the polymorph, since the forcecage got disintegrated and didn't give me any cover anymore. Compared to where I ended up, I'd have rather just stayed in the middle of the room. But no harm no foul, I'll just move back there this round.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2003)

You forgot the have Rana move much further back in the room like I declared.  That would also put her out of the flame strike.

Do we  have any clearics with group healing capabilities?  I am thinking taht we might have a problem surviving through the round without them.


----------



## Someone (Aug 6, 2003)

DM-Matt, sorry. Your post were wrong for starters; you wanted to make a 5 foot step, then cast the spell,  _and_ then move. Not only you can´t do that, and had to go through the pond and back out of it, wich cost double, and walk two diagonals to avoid the Reverse Gravity areas. 

I usually don´t bother you with such minutia, nor demand correction for every little rules mistake because that would make each round and post eternal, and anyway if you would have squeezed a square of movement, the cleric would also placed the flame strike in another way and still catch you, Torvak and Qalare.

(well, maybe Qalare shouldn´t be there, but let´s leave him there now, and I promise to triple check the moves the next round instead of double)


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 6, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *DM-Matt, sorry. Your post were wrong for starters; you wanted to make a 5 foot step, then cast the spell,  and then move. Not only you can´t do that, and had to go through the pond and back out of it, wich cost double, and walk two diagonals to avoid the Reverse Gravity areas.
> 
> I usually don´t bother you with such minutia, nor demand correction for every little rules mistake because that would make each round and post eternal, and anyway if you would have squeezed a square of movement, the cleric would also placed the flame strike in another way and still catch you, Torvak and Qalare.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 6, 2003)

Startegizing: Let's not metagame  If we're going to plan our escape let's do it IC. Far more fun trying to persuade a raging barbarian that the fight's a no hoper than a rational player


----------



## nameless (Aug 7, 2003)

If he saves against my Flesh to Stone spell then I'll consider it a lost cause. It is important to know how large the palace is, as well, because I would also Dimension Door away, though the new Dimension Door allows carrying (in my case) 4 medium-sized passengers.

We should also decide which of us knew each other before we walked into this room. Of the backgrounds I've seen, Torvak is the only person I think it's likely that Qalare knew well enough to call an ally.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2003)

nameless said:
			
		

> *If he saves against my Flesh to Stone spell then I'll consider it a lost cause. It is important to know how large the palace is, as well, because I would also Dimension Door away, though the new Dimension Door allows carrying (in my case) 4 medium-sized passengers.
> 
> We should also decide which of us knew each other before we walked into this room. Of the backgrounds I've seen, Torvak is the only person I think it's likely that Qalare knew well enough to call an ally. *




Well, Rana would know anyone that worked for the Caliph, beucase altohugh she's foreign, she is here to work for the caliph in a "troubleshooting" capacity as a gesture of friendship from her nation.


----------



## nameless (Aug 7, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, Rana would know anyone that worked for the Caliph, beucase altohugh she's foreign, she is here to work for the caliph in a "troubleshooting" capacity as a gesture of friendship from her nation. *




I think it's safe to assume that we've all met before, and probably know each others' names and general "story" (i.e. what you do for the Caliph). If you think Rana's position would put her in direct contact with Qalare (and the others) as friends instead of "that diplomat who works with the Caliph" then that would be a great link. Qalare is also foreign, though he'd probably be considered a citizen now. I was speaking more along the lines of "I should save this person because he's my friend." We're all obviously in the same boat, but IC, we don't know much about each other. That's the way I see it anyway. It would be terribly convenient for all of us to be buddy-buddy, so I'll hope we get some kind of agreement on that issue.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 7, 2003)

As far as Rashid's relationship with the Caliph he like a surrogate older brother/father figure of sorts and his liege lord whom he is very loyal too as he has been in the service of his family for around 40 years...he is basically the captain of the royal archer regime and spends most of his time training troops and teaching them new skills and trick shots.  He has spent time with the caliph's son in special training him in the more potent attack forms with a bow.
I would assume I have had contact at some point or another with most of the other pc's...how much would really depend upon how open the others are...Rashid is a very friendly and generous man who believes compassion and generosity and powerful beliefs for him...but when threatened with evil our foul creatures he will relentlessly attack his enemy...


----------



## Someone (Aug 7, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I have boots of Continuous Expeditious retreat, so I move at 60, not 30, so I would have had plenty of move to get through and beyond.  [/B]




Sorry, DM-Matt. I somehow mistook "continuous" for "unlimited"   (and shouldn´t have allowed the item in the first place). Consider Rana to be just north of the nearest guard; he has 16 more HP and Rashid 16 less hit points.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 7, 2003)

hmmm, I realize that  never actually typed my backgroud...gtg to work...will do tonight...


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 7, 2003)

a question...
my celestial armor allows me to fly as per the spell upon command, does this only require a free action ?

jade


----------



## Someone (Aug 7, 2003)

Activating a command word item is a standard action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 7, 2003)

Torvak's probably met or seen most if not all of the other charachters if only in his capacity as bodyguard to the Caliph, though I imagine he doesn't know any of them that well.

I'm offline until early Sunday evening UK time. I'm off LARPing for the weekend. I may be able to get online before I head off early tommorow morning if I'm lucky. Torvak will continue trying to take out the monk and chain wielder full attacking if possible. If the others bug out then he'll fall back protecting the retreating charachters before joining them.

Hopefully we won't all be dead by the time I come back


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 8, 2003)

background posted.


----------



## Someone (Aug 8, 2003)

Cool. I´m waiting Rana´s and Rashid´s actions to post the next round.


----------



## Someone (Aug 9, 2003)

I´ll post the next round today, NPCing Rana and Rashid if they don´t post their moves soon.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 9, 2003)

POsting now


----------



## Fanog (Aug 10, 2003)

I hadn't posted in the OoC thread for a while. I concur that it's more fun to keep the strategy part in-character. Especially since we've never really fought alongside each other, there's bound to be some miscommunications etc. 

As for knowledge of the other characters: Mine would probably be the one who's least known. He's away from the city a lot (as often as he can), making visits to the Caliph or court only when necessary. Mostly, he lives in the city near the docks, when he isn't at sea. I'd think that most of you would have heard of him, and seen him once or twice. However, Milar doesn't really know any of you all that well, I think. (Everyone okay with that, maybe something to add?)

Someone, I'm really enjoying myself. It's pretty tough, but I think we'll be able to pull through.  Great maps by the way. Are they created with DungeonCrafter normally, or do you beef 'em up with some other programs?

Fanog


----------



## nameless (Aug 11, 2003)

As I have Control Weather in effect, it seems important to determine the season and other such possible weather patterns. The spell is vague with regards to what effects are possible between different climates and seasons.

I would like some sort of weather to obscure vision/hinder a search, like fog, heavy rain/hail, a blizzard, or some other such thing. Basically some very extreme weather. So, if you give me the season and the climate I'll try and think of something appropriate.

As far as communication during the combat goes, I agree that it's a challenge. We don't know each other's capabilities, and we only have so much we can say as free actions. That makes our backgrounds all the more important, as knowing that Rana is a good arcane spellcaster (and maybe knowing some of the spells she knows) would be important, the same with Milar and myself.

I'm hoping that my short instructions are clear enough, because finishing our business this round might be tricky if things aren't coordinated perfectly.


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *
> Someone, I'm really enjoying myself. It's pretty tough, but I think we'll be able to pull through.  Great maps by the way. Are they created with DungeonCrafter normally, or do you beef 'em up with some other programs?
> 
> Fanog *




I make the maps with DungeonCrafter and Photoshop. 

But I have bad news. My computer broke down yesterday, and while I´ll be able to continue the game, I´ll have problems, since the NPCs, maps, etc are in my hard drive. 



> *I'm hoping that my short instructions are clear enough, because finishing our business this round might be tricky if things aren't coordinated perfectly.*




I prefer them simple and clear, and I try to follow the intent if the situation changes through the round. 

However, you said that you wanted to dimension door away with the group. But you can carry 4 creatures with you, and currently Torvak counts double.


----------



## nameless (Aug 11, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *However, you said that you wanted to dimension door away with the group. But you can carry 4 creatures with you, and currently Torvak counts double. *




Yeah, I realize... that's why I asked him to drop his spell (referring to his enlargement, which is dismissible). Like I said, it really depends a lot on if Rana Dimension Doors away (I see OOC that she knows the spell, but there's little chance I know IC and would rely on her escaping on her own, unless she made that explicit). Hell, if Torvak doesn't want to stop raging, or has to spend another round finishing off the Hand, things could also be ugly. So many variables, I might have to abort the Dimension Door and do something else, it's really dependent on what happens. Very exciting though, I'm on the edge of my seat and it's torture waiting for everybody to update. =]


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2003)

You won´t have to wait too much. Torvak is away, and I´ll make him do as closely to your instructions as the suggestion lets him. Rana and Rashid have today to post, and thenew post will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 11, 2003)

sorry i havent posted yet...internet problems..will post later today asap sometime when its up and running again

jade


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 11, 2003)

Rana is willing to DD on her own, and can take a passenger.  However, her range is only 880, not 960, so you guys will have to come in a little closer so that we stick together.


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2003)

Seems that the majority wants to leave, so we´ll be going that route. I´m doing the next post and it´ll come tomorrow, so don´t miss it! 

About the DD ranges, notice that qalare will appear high in the air, so he won´t be so much far from you and you´ll likely to be able to see the rest of the group.

Of course, if you manage to leave that chamber _alive_


----------



## RedStar (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry for the longer than planned absence, my computer died  Fixed, now so I'll pop over to the IC thread and see if any of us are still alive


----------



## Jade Solstar (Aug 17, 2003)

*SORRY*

sorry for the delay but my computer crashed and i just got in up and running and back on line a few hours ago...if i may i will read through and make a post...again i hope i didnt disrupt the game!
thanks
dave


----------



## nameless (Aug 18, 2003)

I've been trying to post daily, but it's hard when not everybody is posting.

Should I move on when people have been a day or two late? That seems harsh.


----------



## Someone (Aug 18, 2003)

Yes, I would like this to move faster and I check the thread at least once per day, but if most of the players prefer a slower pace then I´ll go with the majority. 

However, if anyone simply don´t like the game as it´s going or feel that he don´t have time or something, please simply say it: I´ll not going to offend, everyone has their tastes and a life.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 19, 2003)

Sory for being away for the past few days. The weekend was pretty hectic for me, but things have calmed down.

I'm still here, and will be able to post daily.

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Aug 20, 2003)

Details for the healing spells cast by Milar.
_Name: current hp/max hp + healing spell (hp healed) = *new hp/max hp*_

Rana: 49/112 + 4d8+10 (25) + 3d8+10 (23) = *97/112*
Rashid: 61/117 + 4d8+10 (22) + 2d8+10 (19) = *102/117*
Torvak: 50/129 + 4d8+10 (30) + 2d8+10 (19) = *99/129*
Qalare: 46/71 + 2d8+10 (19) + 1d8+5 (8) = *66/71*
Milar: 24/82 + 3d8+10 (18) + 1d8+5 [3x] (6, 6, 13) = *67/82*

Slots Used: Death Ward (4), Divine Power (4), Discern Lies (4), Searing Light (3), Searing Light (3), Align Weapon (2), Hold Person (2), Aid (2), Bless (1), Remove Fear (1), Protection from Evil (1), Endure Elements (1).

Fanog


----------



## Someone (Aug 20, 2003)

Thank you, Fanog.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 20, 2003)

Someone,

I knew that the man meant himself, but I figured he told the tale in third person as a precaution of sorts, like he wanted to be able to deny that it was him if it became necessary. To avoid embarassing or angrering him, Milar went with the figure of speech including the 'proxy' Kamal.

It doesn't really matter and I'll probably comment on it in my IC, but just wanted to clear it up here first. I'll give the others who are present a chance to post first. My reply will come tomorrow morning (GMT +1).

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Aug 26, 2003)

Someone,
I did indeed plan on castin a Divination. I was going to ask something akin to "Will we find a way to remove Qalasini from power by going to the island containing the fountain of youth?" I'll try to make a 'bigger' post, skipping some of the obvious things in return for more speed. I don't think it matters in this case, because the events have to occur within a week...

I will have a new spell list for the day, and an IC post, up within a couple of hours.

Fanog


----------



## Someone (Aug 26, 2003)

Don´t misinterpret me: you still can cast the divination, though I believed it would hardly affect what were going to happen. (So the answer to that would be "yes") 

You know that the main disadvanage of pbps is their disadvantage. Beause of that I try to make the module advance as much as I can without removing freedom of action from you: that doesn´t mean that you can do nothing before leaving or in those seven days, it´s that those actions are not probably going to change what´s going to happen. _But you can still do them_, and I can change the post if neccesary.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 3, 2003)

hmmm...tactical problems here...Who thinks we should try to fight and who has a good plan for running?


----------



## Fanog (Sep 3, 2003)

DM_Matt, let's try to handle that kind of stuff IC. If worked quite well in the previous situation. Milar has laid out a plan, but you might convince him otherwise if you come up with something better.

Fanog


----------



## nameless (Sep 7, 2003)

I've got a random question that might help a lot. Is restful (enough to prepare spells afterwards) sleep possible while in gaseous form? If so, must you be resting on a surface, or is midair good enough?


----------



## Someone (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey! this is working again. For some reason, I couldn´t post in both the IC and OOC threads (the boards kept saying that the message wasn´t long enough!?)

So I started _another_ OOC thread, with a question to all, namely if you still have a minimal interest in the game. So far, I´m for closing the game.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 8, 2003)

Someone,
I was enjoying myself, really liked the idea of the Infinite Sea as the medium between planes. However, I can understand that you'd want to shut the game down.

Fanog


----------



## nameless (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm really enjoying this game and this character, I just feel like I'm in a rut at the moment and it's time for someone else to have the spotlight. But my vote is to continue the game, maybe re-recruiting.


----------



## Someone (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok. I have exams tomorrow and the day after: then I´ll be free to post as much as I want  Í´ll place the re-recruiting tag in the title and ask for two or three new characters.


----------



## Someone (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok. I´m have two exams tomorrow and the day after; then I´ll put the re-recruiting tag in this thread and add two or three characters. Hopefully, the game will resume the next week.


----------



## Jade Solstar (Sep 13, 2003)

SO far the game is cool, I definetly dig the Infinte Seas Planes Idea..a very cool concept.  I would like to keep playing, Ive just been letting everyone else take the front seat so to speak as I made more of a chivalrous archer character thats not big on the planning more into the action...very cool so far.

Ive had problems posting since the new boards come up...
I get a message that says "youve already posted within 60seconds" or something like that and it wont let me post...Ive been having this off and on since the new boards...hopefully they'll get all the bugs worked out soon enough

jade


----------



## Someone (Sep 13, 2003)

Sorry all, but I´ve decided not to continue the game due to RL problems; too much things to do.

About the posting problems, I bet that´s because you are logging from the old url. Go to www.enworld.org to find the new one.


----------

